# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Import PowerPoint/Impress/Indesign into Scribus

## RichardCL

Hi there forum,

I'm new to Scribus. In fact, I just downloaded it. Now I'm trying to get started. I want to create some nice fliers. I've got a very similar product in PowerPoint '07 pptx format that I'd like to use.

I've also got a couple of InDesign files but don't have InDesign any more.

How to I get the content converted with as little losses as possible?

TIA


Richard

----------


## Hairy_Palms

i think openoffice impress can open powerpoint files so try opening them in that and saving as something else.

----------


## kayosiii

I really don't like your chances. In general design products are pretty hard to convert files between.

Your best bet is to convert to postscript (you can do this using a printer driver) and then import that.

----------

